# Loctite killed my Eastsheen 4x4x4...



## Bapao (Mar 6, 2011)

I read a post a while back where a member mentioned that he applied some Loctite to the screws of his cube to prevent them from loosening in the core. 
So this morning, I decided to try the same on my new Eastsheen. What started out as a well meant undertaking ended up in me being 4x4x4-less. I picked the cube up about an hour after "modding" it and it just fell apart in a cascade of pretty colors. Although that looked cool, I now need to buy a new cube  
The Loctite basically expanded and shattered the cube's core. I should have seen it coming; the Loctite basically did what it was designed to do but the core couldn't take the pressure. 

So first off, don't make the same mistake I did and second; which 4x4x4 should I get as a replacement? I was thinking DaYan 4x4x4.


----------



## ianography (Mar 6, 2011)

Get a ghosthand II 4x4 if you want something cheap and fast.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ghosthand II 4x4 is a good choice if you have smaller hands. (It's the same size as Eastsheen)
If you have larger hands, I would go with Dayan+MF8.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, my hands are kinda girly...But man, that Eastsheen was getting excrement done after I had only lubed it  Such a waste. It was turning like a mother grabber on all layers. 
How good is the Maru 4x4x4 compared to the above?


----------



## ianography (Mar 6, 2011)

It's the same as the Ghosthand II 4x4, except bigger. In my experience, it has internal lockups that are not easy to fix. But, I think that this happens with only a few cubes.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

The Shengshou is supposedly the same as the GHII, but I'm not sure. The Shengshou is faster than the Maru, and is a bit smaller. The Shengshou pops quite a bit though if you try to get too rough with it and the cube has a light feel to it.

My Maru is almost the opposite. It has never popped on me. However, unlike the Shengshou, it misaligns, which is pretty annoying. It has a very sturdy and heavy feel to it and is a bit bigger than the Shengshou. It isn't as fast. An interesting thing is that, when I'm solving the 3x3 stage, I never overturn. The cube kind of has its own way of clicking right into place when you turn it.

I prefer the Shengshou, however, but when I go to public places like school, I bring the Maru because it doesn't pop. Whichever cube you get, you will be satisfied.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 6, 2011)

If you tighten the Shengshou, it doesn't pop at all.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Mar 6, 2011)

definitely the shengshou 4x4. its pretty cheap but great quality after lubing and breaking in.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input comrades  I feel less sad about the loss of my Eastsheen now due to your constructive input. However; the prospects of owning a new and maybe better 4x4x4 are intriguing. And that's the beauty of the 4x4x4. The 4x4x4 still seems to be new terrain in terms of comparison.
Most of my esteemed fellow athletes here have several 3x3x3 cubes, but the minority have multiple 4x4x4 cubes to compare. Please keep the input coming. I'm sill tending towards the DaYan-MF8 though...


----------



## Vinny (Mar 6, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If you tighten the Shengshou, it doesn't pop at all.


 
That's the thing I like mine loose haha.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheesh, just cut the crap and go get a X-cube already. Eastsheens are not even cheap at all.

I personally think that the Maru 4x4 is a flawed product in it self. It should be the same for Shenshous, though I have never used one long enough to really make a confident claim.


----------



## theace (Mar 7, 2011)

Get the x cube 4. Best 4x4 out there imo...


----------



## ianography (Mar 7, 2011)

Get an xcube if you want to pay 40-50 dollars on one cube.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 7, 2011)

ianography said:


> Get an xcube if you want to pay 40-50 dollars on one cube.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 7, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sheesh, just cut the crap and go get a X-cube already. Eastsheens are not even cheap at all.
> 
> I personally think that *the Maru 4x4 is a flawed product in it self. It should be the same for Shenshous*, though I have never used one long enough to really make a confident claim.


 
Flawed in which aspect? 
I can get an ES 4x4x4 for 12 Euros as opposed to 39 Euros for the X-Cube. Is the X-Cube worth 3 times as much?


----------

